# Greenwood, SC Male GSD, HW+Imminent Danger



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

This dog is not listed on their website, looks so sad and scared.

Crosspost if you will, I need to work fast on this one, we are at full capacity and with him being heartworm positive he will be one of the first to go.
Quincy, male, German Sheperd. He is 2 years old, dog friendly, and heartworm positive. 
He was an owner release, turned in because they were moving. They bought him from a backyard breeder. He came to us underweight with 3 collars on, very tight collars that we had to cut off. He is a very lovable guy and he needs to get out of the shelter asap. Please is anyone can help, please, please help Quincy. Reduced pull fee of $50 includes, heartworm test, DHLPPL, Bordatella, Deworming, Neuter, Rabies, Microchip, and Health Cert if needed. 
The Humane Society of Greenwood

Tammy B. Holmes 
Shelter Healthcare Manager
Humane Society of Greenwood 
P.O. Box 49776
Greenwood, SC 29649
Dogs are not our whole life, but they make our lives whole.


----------



## Floppy (Feb 26, 2011)

It really POs me whenever I see a HW+ dog- the prevention is so affordable. You could afford the dog why not the prevention? I feel so sorry for him. Hope he gets pulled


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

BIG BUMP...He's not listed on Greenwood's site and needs help* now*. I will cover his pull fee to get him to a reputable rescue. Please PM me.


----------



## Cardinal Von Crossbones (Mar 29, 2010)

Bump - he is adorable.


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone know how he is with kids and/or cats?


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Bump


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He is very good looking, dumb owners he had on tight collars, please can someone get him out of there!


----------

